# Flying Fox algae eater



## boognishmofo (Oct 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has experience keeping these guys with cichlids? They will be in a 55 with dempsey, green terror, peacock, and I would really like to know how big they would have to be before adding them.
I got a pair to try to help with BBA and they are tiny. If I had to guess I would say MAYBE n inch long, Maybe. I ve read they can handle their own when grown, but am concerned they are too small now. I was thinking they may be fast enough to not get eaten. 
How fast do they grow? Anything like as fast as CAE rate?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i put a 4 inch flying fox in my ca tank and my 6 inch jd ate it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I didn't think the flying fox was the really good algae eater? Like it was the cheap immitation?

Crossocheilus siamensis likes to be in groups and planted tanks. Not a small fish so you want a 75G or larger I think. And not sure how they would do with CA/SA.


----------



## boognishmofo (Oct 2, 2011)

from what *** read the siamese flying fox otocinclus is the one that eats the most varieties of algae. There are some fake ones that dont have translucent fins and the stripe stops before the caudal fin. The true flying fox has a stripe that runs a little past the caudal.

That sucks, my JD is about 6" now, he was the one I was most worried about. I have one CAE and none bother him too much. The peacock and him will chase each other now and then but nothing comes of it.

What about their rate of growth?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Crossocheilus siamensis is the one with the stripe through the caudal I think. Otocinclus is a completely different fish.

Flying fox may be a common name that is applied to siamensis as well as other fish.


----------



## boognishmofo (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking at them and the google images, they definitely look like Crossocheilus siamensis


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

IME with the true flying fox will eat anything green. Once had 4 that were less than 3" in a 55 and they had to be feed algea wafers because direct sun for 3hrs plus 12 hrs of lights didn't make enough greens.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I find that SAE's get real nasty when they get big, although with what you have I think it wont be a problem


----------



## boognishmofo (Oct 2, 2011)

I put them in my 10g hospital tank for now till they get bigger. The LFS said when they get too big I can bring em back and switch em out for smaller ones.

How quickly can I expect them to grow? I cant find any info on this. My CAE grew very fast.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

BelieveInBlue, I have Siamese algae eaters (SAE) and they are very docile fish and don't bother anyone. They are about 4 inches which is near maximum if I am correct. Do you mean Chinese algae eaters (CAE)? Chinese algae eaters can get very large and can be very nasty.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've heard the same about SAE.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

a week ago a guy traded in a pair of SAE's at about 5.5", and I checked, they were true SAE's; he said they were very nasty towards his fish, which is why he had to give them up. Of course he had tetras and livebearers, so that might have been part of the reason.


----------



## bigstu (Oct 16, 2011)

Got 3 SAE's in with my malawi tank to keep the green stuff down,been in there over 2 years with no problems at all.


----------



## boognishmofo (Oct 2, 2011)

bigstu said:


> Got 3 SAE's in with my malawi tank to keep the green stuff down,been in there over 2 years with no problems at all.


 Sweet, I think theyll be fine once they get a little bigger. I have plenty of hiding spots but figure I will wait a couple months till they get 2 inch or so. I think you have a pic of my peacock,[/img]


----------

